# My new Invader Mini TC + Lemo 2



## stevie g (29/5/15)

just loving this new mod. The temperature control is a dream come true I can vape to my hearts content and get cool massive clouds and no chance of a dry hit. My IPV mini 2 is going up for sale asap.

pbusardo go the invader mini a thumbs up for a good reason it is a high quality mod that does TC perfectly and consistently. Big ups to @Sir Vape

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## stevie g (29/5/15)

and wrapping a coil with nickel was a doddle... Easier than kanthal.


----------



## ashTZA (29/5/15)

Mine with the drop 







TY Sir Vape.


----------



## stevie g (29/5/15)

@ashTZA your pic isn't showing.

it is a great mood for the price hey?!. Are you running in TC mode?


----------



## ashTZA (29/5/15)

Sprint said:


> @ashTZA your pic isn't showing.
> 
> it is a great mood for the price hey?!. Are you running in TC mode?



Pic not showing? Hmm I can see it... not sure why.

I built a single TC/nickel coil in my magma dripper. Worked pretty great. What I like about this is - I can literally "vape the flavour out" without burning my wick; making flavour testing a dream.
(not sure if TC works with dual coil though... Im sure I heard somewhere that it may be iffi).

Got a kanthal build in my lemo though; will give it a shot with a nickel build once I finish this tank of juice. Though I'm not sure what the benefit would be in a tank. I generally don't vape at high enough wattage to get dry burns in it; although maybe occasionally they do happen ever so often with a really thick juice. I guess I might as well use it in there anyway as a safety feature 

But ya. this is a great mod for a great price. I've been holding out for a while waiting for a decent DNA40 but when I saw this & checked the reviews I knew this was the one I had to have.


----------



## stevie g (29/5/15)

I tried a dual coil now on my billow and it didn't work because one coil was one wrap more than the other. I heard for dual coil to work the coils need to be virtually identical.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## shabbar (30/5/15)

@Sprint once i get my temp sensing mod we need to have a mini vape meet. . . lol you need to coil for me  .

still running on the same coil on the orchid

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ashTZA (30/5/15)

Yo Sprint; I built a TC coil on my lemo drop today; and gave it a shot.
Quite impressive; I first had it at 450 then down to 400; (reading 0.15omh.)
I can notice the vape is much cooler during long hits yet with just as much vapour & dare I say a little better flavour?

However I found it a bit difficult trying to get this coil (using 28g Ni200 ) screwed onto the deck without mangling it. [catching it under the screws not through the holes in the side].
(fat fingers T_T) ... knowing that having perfect conformity & evenly spaced coils is key to TC working. I did end up out of frustration turning to a quick brushing with a blow torch (which I know some have said isn't a good idea with nickel, or at least defeats the purpose of avoiding nasties ) to squeeze and fix the coil instead of rolling a new one after messing it up. Then let everything sit for 10min to cool down.

I'm used to using 26g Kanthal which is a lot stiffer & forgiving.
I'll say it was much easier going through the straight posts on the dripper. 

I suppose with practice I'll have an easier time.


----------



## stevie g (30/5/15)

@ashTZA I put a piece of kanthal in with the leg through the post holes it stops the screw from cutting the wire. I found it impossible to tighten the screws without the wire breaking.

I also enjoy how it keeps the vape cool but still gives clouds. No more lung burns on a Dripper

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## ashTZA (30/5/15)

Sprint said:


> ...No more lung burns on a Dripper



Totally with you on that one 

(and thanks for the tip about the kanthal in the post holes tip; Yeah I experienced that issue last night with the magma and just thought it was me being terrible... so this morning with the lemo I didn't even bother using the holes)

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Resistance (9/1/19)

@Room Fogger


----------

